# Eating Cigars ???



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I met an old man a few years ago while sitting smoking a cigar. He asked if he could join me, while holding his 3-finger case in his hand, to which I replied "of course". Always curious about other's rituals and routines about lighting a cigar, I observed him perform one of the most unusual things I'd ever seen.

He pulled out a nice looking cigar (I wasn't "big" into cigars back then, so I don't know what it was), and just stuck it in the corner of his mouth without lighting it. We talked for a while, and everynow and then, he would take a bite off the end in his mouth, chew it for a bit, swallow, and continue on like everything was normal.

By the end of my cigar (probably a swisher sweet at the time :embarassed I had to ask him. 

He told me, matter of factly, that that was just how he was able to enjoy the most flavor out of his cigars. I shook his hand, and parted ways, but I have never gotten this out of my head. 

I wonder, has anyone else ever heard of, or seen this?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow< never encountered this, I know people who chew cigars but not ingest them.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wouldn't a tin of skoal be cheaper?


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

This is weird...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> wouldn't a tin of skoal be cheaper?


hehe thats what i was thinking

but hey, to each their own, right?


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I read in someone's comment somewhere that he would chew the nub after smoking a cigar.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

scottw said:


> I know people who chew cigars but not ingest them.


Yea I knew a guy that would chew a smoke almost flat and i asked him doesnt that affect the draw and he said nope.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm gunna try this sometime. Sometime I want to quickly empty my stomach :crazy:

Edit: I have seen people brew tobacco tea. Out of pipe and cigar tobacco. Never really understood that either. Seems like it would be terrible.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

This older lady at my work buys cigars for her husband to chew on, never heard of anybody eating them


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I'm gunna try this sometime. *Sometime I want to quickly empty my stomach* :crazy:
> 
> Edit: I have seen people brew tobacco tea. Out of pipe and cigar tobacco. Never really understood that either. Seems like it would be terrible.


That was my thought at the time while watching him...I kept waiting for his cheeks to puff up and the heaving to start.

It's just a memory that always stuck with me. It was memorable because of the conversation. I was no more than 24-25 at the time, and he had to be in his early 70's, but he approached me and spoke to me without any of the prejudice that seniors usually (and sometimes, rightly) have towards younger folk.

Combine that with watching a bizarre ritual that he performed in such a normal fashion, makes it very memorable...


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

That's wild. Like others, I've heard of chewing, but couldn't imagine eating it.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I was joking about this earlier with a buddy, about how if I really enjoyed a cigar so much that I would eat the nub JOKINGLY.. never will or want to actually though.. like was said before, to each his own


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

There's a video floating around of a guy eating a tat black CG. He did it as a bet though I've never heard of anybody doing it for enjoyment


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Here it is, sounds like Pete was there.






Edit: This was just a dare and doesn't really pertain to the topic, sorry for the slight derailing.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

If any of you remember the courtroom section from To Kill a Mockingbird the judge is described as slowly eating cigars during the course of the trial. Perhaps this was not completely unheard of back in the day? TKAMB is set in the 1930s IIRC...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd rather eat a bug.


----------



## BigManCigars017 (Jan 16, 2018)

is it bizare to say "i have been eating a fair amount of tobacco and it helps you strong sleep after a 12 hours productive day."


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

horseshoe said:


> I met an old man a few years ago while sitting smoking a cigar. He asked if he could join me, while holding his 3-finger case in his hand, to which I replied "of course". Always curious about other's rituals and routines about lighting a cigar, I observed him perform one of the most unusual things I'd ever seen.
> 
> He pulled out a nice looking cigar (I wasn't "big" into cigars back then, so I don't know what it was), and just stuck it in the corner of his mouth without lighting it. We talked for a while, and everynow and then, he would take a bite off the end in his mouth, chew it for a bit, swallow, and continue on like everything was normal.
> 
> ...


Dude this is some funny sheet, had me laughing my A off! I would have cracked up and started laughing in front of him, he should be a comedian! I Kind of like lightly chewing the end on the last third but never considered eating it. I'm still laughing, I needed a good laugh. I was using a modus tool to smoke down to the cap and distracted stuck the ash end to my lips once, in retrospect I shoul have just eaten the thing. ��������


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

I can't imagine you'd feel great after that much nicotine going through your body.

*PRO TIP* - Don't eat cigars.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BigManCigars017 said:


> is it bizare to say "i have been eating a fair amount of tobacco and it helps you strong sleep after a 12 hours productive day."


What is bizarre is going through registration and resurrecting a 6 or 7 year old thread just to post nonsense in broken English. Smells very fishy to me.

@BigManCigars017 are you having strong sleep in night dark so self person make 12 hours much productive work spam day arrive?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> What is bizarre is going through registration and resurrecting a 6 or 7 year old thread just to post nonsense in broken English. Smells very fishy to me.
> 
> @BigManCigars017 are you having strong sleep in night dark so self person make 12 hours much productive work spam day arrive?


Me hungry. You cook cigar. Me sleep strong.

If it lasts more than 4 hrs be sure to call a Dr.


----------



## Massimo.GS420 (Jan 18, 2018)

My neighbor is an older Italian guy and does the same thing. I’ve seen him smoke so many cigars, but never cut any of them. He keeps them in his mouth and bites off the cap rather than chewing it. He said he gets to taste it and Enjoy it for Longer.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

On the bright side, the guy doesn't need to eat before a strong cigar


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> On the bright side, the guy doesn't need to eat before a strong cigar


True and look at all the other benefits. No lighters to buy, Butane, modus tool, cutters, humidors, boveda packs. You don't have to be concerned about smoke odors, no winter smoking issues, $$$$$$$$$ on smoke rooms, visiting the lounges and paying big bucks for sticks and whisky, etc. EAT UM IF YOU GOT UM BOYS! :vs_laugh:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> True and look at all the other benefits. No lighters to buy, Butane, modus tool, cutters, humidors, boveda packs. You don't have to be concerned about smoke odors, no winter smoking issues, $$$$$$$$$ on smoke rooms, visiting the lounges and paying big bucks for sticks and whisky, etc. EAT UM IF YOU GOT UM BOYS! :vs_laugh:


Think about all the money he could save on infused cigars if he dipped. A lil coffee here, whiskey here, stir it in a stout orr some chocolate syrup. mMm


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jul 4, 2015)

I smoke when working in my shop or hobby room and quite often I get distracted and don’t puff and it goes out. If I’m really into what I’m doing I’ll just start chewing it and it gets shorter and shorter and I ain’t spiting pieces out so it’s going down the hatch. It’s more of a fidgety thing than doing it on purpose but I’ve chomped down 3/4 of a Churchill before and never got sick. I do occasionally chew tobacco and that may be part of it but my father, grandfather and many relatives chewed tobacco and swallowed the juice for years with no ill effects. I can’t see a Cigar being any worse. People were also hard as **** back in the day so that old guys probably got balls of steel. My great Uncle who lived to 87 was 6’9” and over 300lbs his whole life and ate them too. He was a terrible alcoholic drinking a 40 or 60 every single day since world War 2. Always had a dip in and smoked a pipe at the same time. Guy had 3 wives, 11 kids, was in about two dozen car accidents, killed x number of people in the war, had the flamethrower he was wearing explode and burn him so he was discharged from the American military for medical reasons, but lied and reenlisted in the British army with some scam he cooked up, was a blaster after the war, from what I was told got in more fights than a pro boxer. His main hobby was butchering animals for our farm and neighbours and shooting the rats in his chicken coops while drinking. Some guys robbed him back in the 80s he shot the three of them through the windshield with birdshot. They took off but when they got to the hospital they spilled out the whole story so two local cops went to arrest my uncle. He was so drunk he doesn’t remember but he knocked them both out and tied them to a fence post down the back of our farm. My grandfather found them the next morning and helped them get my uncle into the police cruiser. He got a suspended sentence cause he was 71 at the time. Guys like that ain’t worried about swallowing a few tobacco leaves lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

CoolHandLuke said:


> I smoke when working in my shop or hobby room and quite often I get distracted and don't puff and it goes out. If I'm really into what I'm doing I'll just start chewing it and it gets shorter and shorter and I ain't spiting pieces out so it's going down the hatch. It's more of a fidgety thing than doing it on purpose but I've chomped down 3/4 of a Churchill before and never got sick. I do occasionally chew tobacco and that may be part of it but my father, grandfather and many relatives chewed tobacco and swallowed the juice for years with no ill effects. I can't see a Cigar being any worse. People were also hard as **** back in the day so that old guys probably got balls of steel. My great Uncle who lived to 87 was 6'9" and over 300lbs his whole life and ate them too. He was a terrible alcoholic drinking a 40 or 60 every single day since world War 2. Always had a dip in and smoked a pipe at the same time. Guy had 3 wives, 11 kids, was in about two dozen car accidents, killed x number of people in the war, had the flamethrower he was wearing explode and burn him so he was discharged from the American military for medical reasons, but lied and reenlisted in the British army with some scam he cooked up, was a blaster after the war, from what I was told got in more fights than a pro boxer. His main hobby was butchering animals for our farm and neighbours and shooting the rats in his chicken coops while drinking. Some guys robbed him back in the 80s he shot the three of them through the windshield with birdshot. They took off but when they got to the hospital they spilled out the whole story so two local cops went to arrest my uncle. He was so drunk he doesn't remember but he knocked them both out and tied them to a fence post down the back of our farm. My grandfather found them the next morning and helped them get my uncle into the police cruiser. He got a suspended sentence cause he was 71 at the time. Guys like that ain't worried about swallowing a few tobacco leaves lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Dude, your uncle was Chuck Norris?*:surprise::vs_OMG::vs_whistle:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> *Dude, your uncle was Chuck Norris?*:surprise::vs_OMG::vs_whistle:


His uncle was so strong that he came up when you made chuck norris jokes ... true story :vs_laugh:


----------

